# Rally Brag



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Sookie and I competed in Rally this past weekend at a UKC show. Neither of us had ever competed before, and both of us had only ever been to one other dog show and that was an AKC show. There were 4 trials, and we qualified in the first 3 for her URO1 title! I moved her up to Rally 2 for the 4th trial and we also qualified. Sookie and I placed first in all 4 trials as well. I'm so proud of this girl! I was not expecting such spectacular results, but obviously she decided she was in it to win it. 

Sookie with her 3 Rally 1 ribbons: 









And with her 1st place ribbon from her first Rally 2 trial!


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, you know already that I just love this girl. She has been special from the start! She is looking so good since being back home with you and her ribbons are quite becoming!! Congratulations Sookie and Congratulations to you!!!! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Blue and silver look so good together! :biggrin:

--Q


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations to both of you! Poodles always do shine when asked.


----------

